
U.S. Wants ‘Copyright Troll’ Lawyer in Prison for 12.5 Years - turbohz
https://torrentfreak.com/u-s-wants-copyright-troll-lawyer-in-prison-for-12-5-years-190328/
======
rahuldottech
He deserves it, honestly

